# oneida digital probe thermometer question



## mvincent42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok...I am pretty sure the answer to this question is buy a better thermometer, but here goes anyway...

I have an Oneida digital probe thermometer:












2013-02-07_01-45-00_87.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Feb 7, 2013






I have had it for about 3 months and haven't had a problem with it. Tonight I put it in some cheese I had just taken out of the freezer and it read 102*. The cheese was not 102*.  I left it in for 20 min or so and it stayed between 102* and 107*. I cleaned it and checked it in some boiling water and it read 212*. (This is pretty close to right, water boils between 202* and 212* here, I am in denver.)  

Any ideas?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2013)

I had the same Thermometer and the Probe crapped out after 4 uses. I sent the whole deal back to the address listed on the package for Life Time Warranty repair. After 4 weeks the package was returned stamped no such address...JJ


----------



## mvincent42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I think you mentioned that to me before. Did yours do the same thing? Totally weird... I will take it back to bed bath and beyond if it comes to it.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> Yeah I think you mentioned that to me before. Did yours do the same thing? Totally weird... I will take it back to bed bath and beyond if it comes to it.


Take it back...tell 'em to keep it.

Sounds like you already know what you need to do but I hate that you spent money on something that failed so soon. 

Don't feel bad, we've all done it!  I have a drawer full of cheapies that got maybe 2 or 3 uses.

Bill


----------



## mvincent42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Had a gift card and a 20% off coupon so its not that big of a deal but thanks for the sentiment.


----------

